# Anyone used one.....



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

...of these?

Body-Solid Manta Ray Squat Attachment

I know I'll get the usual MTFU etc. but I'm happy to admit that when it comes to squating I am a proper big girl's blouse with the bar and I've currently got a bit of thick pipe lagging acting as cushioning for when I'm heavy squating. Just wondering if anyone's used one of these and any thoughts as to if it's good, bad or indifferent?


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

I was gonna buy one of these...

turns out I'm not homosexual


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't do it. Srs, it is a case of man up.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

You sure?


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Grow some traps and pull your elbows back when under the bar!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Probably one of only a few cases where MTFU is the only option.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

HJC1972 said:


> You sure?


if you wanna use some kind of protection and remain a man

I'd recommend just a thin folded towel...arnie used one

not only are these type of "pussy pads" gay to look at ... but they also effect bar placement, which is a bad thing... use a towel or use your traps i'd say


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

£50 for something that can be easily replaced with bigger traps/better bar placement.

dont do it mate, spend the £50 on steak lol.

id be surprised if that thing is suited to fit everyone too.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

HJC1972 said:


> ...of these?
> 
> Body-Solid Manta Ray Squat Attachment
> 
> I know I'll get the usual MTFU etc. but I'm happy to admit that when it comes to squating I am a proper big girl's blouse with the bar and I've currently got a bit of thick pipe lagging acting as cushioning for when I'm heavy squating. Just wondering if anyone's used one of these and any thoughts as to if it's good, bad or indifferent?


I believe you can also buy a separate harnes for 'your man' to strap himself to.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

The young lady at my gym looked at me pretty pitifully when I asked if they could replace their knackered squat bar padding thing.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

do deadlifts to build some traps. Definitely one of the worst cases of MTFU I have ever seen


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hahahahaha oh dear god... what next, a pillow for your balls!?


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Hahahahaha oh dear god... what next, a pillow for your balls!?


Ah, now there's a thought: that bike saddle do play havoc with the ol' gentleman vegetables. But then again, from what's been said it may be that I ain't got any....

Thanks kindly to y'all for your answers though, you big tough mofos, you.

Hey, look, maybe even I can join in with pointing and laughing and be one of the big tough-nut gang:



JuggernautJake said:


> I'd recommend just a thin folded towel...arnie used one


Arnold's a pooftah, na na nana na!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you want some gloves for your DB curls?


----------

